# Just not sure



## Kelly11 (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, where to start ... About a year ago I began to have intermittent problems going to the bathroom. I might go several days and would then go like there was no tomorrow. It would go from rock hard to very soft to like water. Other times I would feel like I had to go but would do absolutely nothing, and yet I would have spasms I guess. The only way to describe it would be that had I been throwing up it would have been dry heaves. It's all so very frustrating that I do think this makes it worse.Very rarely does it come out on its own. I feel the need to use manual stimulation I guess to make things happen. Then I end up with very sore insides that feel like they may fall out at any moment. It also affects my lower back... I spend alot of time laying on a heating pad for relief.At the time that this started, I had changed jobs and the change came with a lot of unforeseen stress which is what I attributed all this too. I have not seen a doctor yet, but after a fair amount of research on my own, I believe IBS is the likely suspect.Any thought? I open to any questions or suggestions.Thanks for listening!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

My thought is:


> I have not seen a doctor yet, but after a fair amount of research on my own, I believe IBS is the likely suspect.


self diagnosing is dangerous. IBS cam mimic *so* many other GI diseases/disorders. Please go to the Dr and get a proper diagnosis.Treat constipation daily... use fiber supplements, stool softeners etc and stop trying to digitally remove things... you could really irritate your rectal area and cause MORE problems.PLEASE go to the Dr.


----------



## Kelly11 (Jul 26, 2012)

BQ said:


> My thought is:self diagnosing is dangerous. IBS cam mimic *so* many other GI diseases/disorders. Please go to the Dr and get a proper diagnosis.Treat constipation daily... use fiber supplements, stool softeners etc and stop trying to digitally remove things... you could really irritate your rectal area and cause MORE problems.PLEASE go to the Dr.


Thank you ... I promise you that I will.


----------



## Kelly11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kelly11 said:


> Thank you ... I promise you that I will.


One last question ... What kind of doctor would I make an appointment with? Gastroenterologist?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you do not need a referral from your PCP or regular Dr.,I think that a Gastroenterologist would be your best bet.


----------

